# New Camper



## Curtis-UGA (May 23, 2013)

Sold my 2006 Puma 25bh and bought this 2012 Shadow Cruiser 260bh. This thing is really nice and roomy and only weighs 4200lbs dry. Ready to take it to Hunting Island State Park next week.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 24, 2013)

Great looking camper.


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2013)

Very good looking rig.  I have heard the deer are like pets over there on that island.   Yall have fun !!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 30, 2013)

*Very nice...*

Enjoy the island.  That is one sharp looking camper.


----------



## Paymaster (May 30, 2013)

Looks Great! Congrats!


----------



## pop pop jones (May 30, 2013)

Yep you're gonna enjoy that one. Looks good.


----------



## jbird1 (May 30, 2013)

Let's see some interior picks of that bad boy.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 30, 2013)

Very nice.  I miss mine, used to have a 32ft.  You will have lots of fun.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! Heading out in the morning. Will post some pics when I get back.


----------



## Milkman (May 31, 2013)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Thanks guys! Heading out in the morning. Will post some pics when I get back.



Where are you going to camp?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 31, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Where are you going to camp?



Hunting Island, have been there a few times before. Lots of wildlife, beautiful beaches and good fishing.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 5, 2013)

Had a great trip and really enjoyed the new camper!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a fun time.  Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2014)

Dang nice camper Curtis


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 7, 2014)

Looks like the kids had a ball. Win win in my book!


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 15, 2014)

Man that is a big step up from that old green camper I bought from you in Greene County 
Know you love it and the kids  have a ball camping. Can't believe how they have grown!! Don't know how I missed this thread for so long!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals!

We are actually heading to Charleston this weekend then to Cape San Blas the first week in June. We are defiently enjoying the camper and our camping vacations!


----------



## shane3fan (May 27, 2014)

Which site did you stay in at Hunting Island? Were the skeeters bad?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 27, 2014)

Can't remember the exact site but I have been 3 times and the skeeters have never been that bad.


----------



## shane3fan (May 27, 2014)

cool--was it near the water or on the back side of the park? 

We went there back in December and stayed in site 17 which is near the beach-but it is taken until late this year. We were told that the sites that arent near the water get over run by skeeters and no-see-ums during the summer.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 27, 2014)

I have always stayed on the back side of the park. Never had a issue with them but imagine they can be bad sometimes. Always been in June or July. I did walk down to the lagoon one time and have never seen so many. It was like a black cloud.


----------

